# Dog peed on my bike!!!



## Francesca (26 May 2012)

I went out on my Scandal last night and took a short break in the park and leaned my bike up against a park bench, and was deep in conversation with another cyclist, when I turned to see a dog pissing up against my bike....little f****r !
I ran over and chased it off with pee trailing away behind it, *AND* the bloody thing was barking as in triumph at what it did !!!! ..noooo my beloved bike covered in dog piss. 
To make matters worse, I had a choice to make, either i use the remaining precious water in my bottle to rinse what I could off my bike, or save the water to drink as I was a few miles from home...mmmm..
I decided to cycle home with my bike reeking of dog pee and had to hose it when i got back home.
I think the dog did'nt like my bike...simple.


----------



## cyberknight (26 May 2012)

Its ruined , post it to me and i will take it to the scrap for you


----------



## MontyVeda (26 May 2012)

wherever your bike is from this day forth marks the boundary of that dog's territory


----------



## Francesca (26 May 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Its ruined , post it to me and i will take it to the scrap for you


----------



## Friz (26 May 2012)

oh i bloody hate when that happens...

my housemates dog is a fecker for doin that. I get home, walk into the kitchen and before I even think about it he's cocked his leg. Now, I stand there for a minute and when he starts walking towards the bike I bloody roar at him.


----------



## lpretro1 (26 May 2012)

Follow dog to owner and then pee on their car - see how they like it!


----------



## potsy (26 May 2012)

FFS it's only a bit of dog pee  

At least you weren't sat on it at the time


----------



## Keith Oates (27 May 2012)

Fran, I can understand you being annoyed that a dog urinated on your bike but in reality if you think about it it has probably had, and will continue to have, worse than that over it when you're using it on trails, mud and even the road!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cubist (27 May 2012)

I think you should pee on the dog and teach it a lesson.


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2012)

You think that is bad... I had a rampant Jack Russell f**k my leg when I was a child! The little swine was clearly a Mastermind fan - he'd started so he'd finish! Not even bashing him against a wall put him off his stroke (so to speak).


----------



## Francesca (27 May 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> Fran, I can understand you being annoyed that a dog urinated on your bike but in reality if you think about it it has probably had, and will continue to have, worse than that over it when you're using it on trails, mud and even the road!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Keith I think I will pee on you


----------



## Francesca (27 May 2012)

Cubist said:


> I think you should pee on the dog and teach it a lesson.


nope gonna pee on Keith lol


----------



## oldfatfool (27 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> nope gonna pee on Keith lol


 
He _might_ pay good money for that service


----------



## Fnaar (27 May 2012)

"Prostate Trouble " by I.P.Knightly. 

-----------------------------------
Sent mobile phone stylee


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2012)

Just wait till you get it covered in liquid cow poo, and you too. Nowt as bad as pidgeon poo on your bars and levers, with nothing to wipe it off. No wiping nose with gloves. Dirty creatures.


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Just wait till you get it covered in liquid cow poo, and you too. .


Sounds like my commute,plenty of sludge from tractors on the road atm,luckily its dry and the cars are clearing a path.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 May 2012)

The dog had obviously logged on to various cycling forums and sussed the (generally) negative comments re Mans Best Friend and thought WTF I'll give them something to moan about. 

Look on the bright side it could've have been worse; the little blighter might have crapped in your cogs.

Dogs 1 Cyclists 0


----------



## Friz (30 May 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Sounds like my commute,plenty of sludge from tractors on the road atm,luckily its dry and the cars are clearing a path.


 
Reminds me of the last time I rode in to my LBS to get a new crankset put in. On one of the descents I had to swerve slightly to avoid a road killed rat carcass. Dropped the bike off and went for a coffee. When I came back he asked, "How fast are you riding to be killing small animals?" and pointed to a bloody chunk of fur stuck to the down tube. He had sprayed a bit of Muc-Off on it to mask the smell but left the "removal" up to me.

Ye just can't get good service I tell ye.


----------



## Gary E (30 May 2012)

If that happened to me I swear to god I'd be wearing dog-skin cycle gloves by now


----------



## Silver Fox (30 May 2012)

If a dog wee'd on my bike I'd be a tad miffed.

Mind, having said that, a bird once poo'd on my bike, I dumped her immediately


----------

